# Karick 3/25



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Family and I hit Karick the water level is up and has green stain and the pads are up. Most bass I hit we're tight to the bank. I hit one on a top water swim bait and serveral blowups on it. Most of my fish came on a finesse worm. I missed a nice solid hit but the ones I caught didn't have any size but fun. Fish were jumping everywhere so they are active.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

So many people keep everything they catch from Karick and Bear (whether legal keeping size or not), fishing for bass is always tough to get anything of size from there anymore. Thats why I prefer bream fishing there now. May still toss out for bass if the bream bite is slow but thats just to pass the time.
For bass I prefer Hurricane.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

screwballl said:


> So many people keep everything they catch from Karick and Bear (whether legal keeping size or not), fishing for bass is always tough to get anything of size from there anymore. Thats why I prefer bream fishing there now. May still toss out for bass if the bream bite is slow but thats just to pass the time.
> For bass I prefer Hurricane.


I know what you mean. I've never been to Black Creek so I want to try there. I might just have to breakdown and get my Alabama license and head there for some good bass fishin. Hurricane does have some good bass in it, I might go there this weekend to try to catch some shell crackers.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I prefer Hurricane as well, but don't sell Karick short on Bass. If you know how to fish it, you can consistantly pull larger fish from Karick.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I can imagine it has some nice ones it, the structure there is awesome but it has so many small ones. Like you said just got to know how to fish it.


----------

